# Tire weight



## Trapper (Jan 8, 2010)

In what way does tire weight matter? is it less speed? loss of power? I'm not much on speed just want a tire to get me through the woods and creeks checking my lines. Thinking about Mud Wolfs' for my 05 rube already loaded down with gear and wondering what role weight plays.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

both.
The heavier the tire the more power it takes to get it up to speed. 
Heavier meats put more stress on the 4 corners of the bike.

Mud Wolves arent a bad tire for what you say they will be used for. You might run them a bit low on air so they spread out some on the ground.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you get the Mud wolfs....what size are you getting? They are extremely heavy....with them I would suggest springs and weights to be honest. Especially if you get 27's sorry...the post didn't look right...but you can still see the weights

*Tire Size* *Part Number*​ *Max Load*​ *Tread Depth*​ *Ply*​ *Weight (lbs)*​ 
*25"* 


*25-8-12* 537125 340​ 1-1/16"​ 6​ 28lbs​ *25-11-12* 537126 455​ 1-1/16"​ 6​ 31lbs​ 
​
*26"* 


*26-9-12*  537127​
​
410​ 1-1/8"​ 29lbs  *
*​ *26-12-12*​ 537128​ 520​ 1-1/8"​ 6​ 36lbs​ *27"* 


*27-9-12* 537129 440​ 1-1/8"​ 6​ 32lbs.​ *27-12-12*  537130
550​ 1-1/8"​ 6
39lbs​


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow..those Mud Wolfs are sure heavy. Lots of rotational mass there.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they do have a lot of thick rubber!


----------

